# كلام فى الحب



## sunny man (6 فبراير 2009)

*كلام في الحب*

كلام فى الحب​ 
الزوجات يقلن‏:‏ لا نطلب سوي الكلمة الحلوة أهذا كثير؟  والأزواج يقولون‏:‏ كلمة حلوة إيه؟‏ الحب أفعال لا أقوال [font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]وبين الزوجات والأزواج يظل سوء الفهم الإنساني  وتظل الزوجة العاطفية التي يسهل إرضاؤها بكلمة والزوج العملي الذي يري الكلمات الحلوة شغل مراهقين‏
ونتساءل  لماذا يمسك الرجل بيد خطيبته في حنان‏ فتسري الرعشة من يدها إلي قلبها ثم يخجل أن يفعل نفس الشيء بعد أن تصبح زوجته وأم أطفاله؟‏!‏ هل يتصور الزوج أنها لم تعد في حاجة إلي هذه اللمسات واللفتات العاطفية بعد الزواج والانجاب؟ [/font][font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]يقول احدى الرجال ردا على السؤال: أن الحب والمشاعر بين الزوج وزوجته مواقف قبل أن يكون كلاما جميلا‏..‏ وأفضل أن يكون الحب سلوكا وليس مجرد كلمات تتناثر هنا وهناك،‏ بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة‏،‏ فحينما يقوم الزوج بتحمل مسئوليات بيته‏ وكذلك الحرص علي توفير الحياة الكريمة لأسرته‏ ومعاملة زوجته معاملة طيبة ومشاركتها في مواجهة مشاكل وأعباء الحياة المختلفة بشجاعة واخلاص، ألا يعد ذلك برهانا ودليلا علي أن الزوج يحب زوجته ويحترمها ؟؟؟
ويري اخصائي الطب النفسي أن‏ الحب شعور ايجابي داخلي موجود لدي شخص تجاه شخص آخر‏ ومن هنا يأتي الاحتياج للتعبير عن هذا الحب بين الطرفين‏.‏ ووسائل التعبير عن الحب والعاطفة مختلفة النوع الأول منها التعبير اللفظي وفيه يقوم المحب بالتعبير عن حبه بالكلمة الصريحة التي لا تحتمل الشك وتعبر أيضا عن الاعجاب.‏ والنوع الثاني هو التعبير غير اللفظي‏ وهذا النوع من التعبير عن العاطفة تنتقل فيه المشاعر بنظرة العين وتعبيراتها‏.
‏وفي النهاية نحن في حاجة إلي ترجمة كل هذا الحب بتعبيراته اللفظية وغير اللفظية ليصبح الحب قابلا للاستمرار ولا يكفي أن الزوج يترجم حبه في صورة زيادة دخله مثلا أو إلي تذكر مناسبة خاصة بزوجته فيأتي لها بهدية ولا يكفي تعبير الزوجة عن عاطفتها بتربية أبنائها تربية حسنة‏ ، والوقوف وراء زوجها‏ واحترامه أمام الناس والأبناء وبالرغم من أن كل ما سبق يتضمن ترجمة للحب 
إلا أن الحياة الزوجية تحتاج من الطرفين إلي التعبير عن مشاعرهما باللفظ إلي جانب التعبير بالسلوك‏ وليس بأحد العنصرين منفردا لأن هذا يجعل منظومة الحياة الزوجية منقوصة وغير قادرة علي تحمل أعباء الحياة‏.
إن العلاقة الحميمة بين الزوجين تمزج بين الموقف والكلمة،‏ والموقف هو الاثبات الفعلي والعملي للتعبير عن الحب‏ لأنه يحمل في مضمونه التضحية والتنازل ولكن الحياة الزوجية لا تعتمد علي 
الموقف فقط خاصة بعد مرور فترة من الزمن في عمر الزواج فإن الملل والرتابة يتسربان إلي الحياة الزوجية وهنا تصبح الكلمة هي الحل والملاذ للقضاء علي الرتابة في الحياة الزوجية وتزداد شدة احتياج الزوجين معا وليس الزوجة فقط لسماع الكلمة الحلوة كلما طالت العشرة بين الزوجين‏.‏
وفي أحيان كثيرة نجد أن الزوج يركن إلي أن زوجته تعلم جيدا بشعوره نحوها وأنه يحبها من قبل أن تصبح زوجته ولكننا كبشر نحتاج دائما إلي التعبير العاطفي وليس إلي مجرد المواقف العاطفية فالتعبير بالكلمة جزء مهم ومكمل للعاطفة بين الزوجين خاصة في ظل علاقات العمل والزمالة التي تتضمن الكثير من كلمات المجاملة مما يفتح أحيانا بابا للمقارنة اللاشعورية بين الحرمان من الكلمة الحلوة داخل نطاق الأسرة وخارجها‏..‏ وهنا يكمن الخطر‏. [/font]
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/font] 
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]منقول​


[/font]


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*

موضوع مهم واكتر من رااااااااااااااائع

شكرااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sunny man (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم واكتر من رااااااااااااااائع​
> 
> شكرااااااااااا ليك ​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 

شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

جميل يا ساني

شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومهم جدا

شكرا ليك صاني

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## sunny man (14 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا ساني
> 
> شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (14 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا ساني
> 
> شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 
شكرا على المرور​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (15 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومهم جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا ليك صاني*​
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 

شكرا على المرور​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا سانى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sunny man (15 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا سانى ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 


شكرا على المرور​


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## أرزنا (16 مارس 2009)

سلام المسيح

ربنا يباركك وشكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## sunny man (16 مارس 2009)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> ربنا يباركك وشكرا لك على الموضوع


 

شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

